

Are butterflies really two animals in one? - Jaigus
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/08/01/157718428/are-butterflies-two-different-animals-in-one-the-death-and-resurrection-theory

======
gus_massa
This article doesn't have any scientific base.

Insect have exoskeleton so they can't grow like ducks or bats. They have to
make a series of metamorphosis to grow. Usually the form for change from one
stage to the next step, because they are adapted to different lifestyle. See:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamorphosis#Insect_metamorpho...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamorphosis#Insect_metamorphosis)

Butterflies are one of the most well known and extremes cases of changes. The
caterpillar shape is adapted to eat a lot and be camouflaged, the butterfly
shape is adapted to travel and mate. (Both shapes share the same general
blueprint. For example, if you see a caterpillar carefully, it has only 6
small real legs in the front, and some prolegs in the back.)

~~~
arde
Indeed. Furthermore a study has found that moth's memories are retained from
one stage to the other
([http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/03/080305-moth-...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/03/080305-moth-
memory.html)).

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: no

